# IP address and The Zipper



## jschweda (Dec 24, 2006)

I've tried several times now to use the Zipper. When I get to the point of entering an IP address for the Tivo, I have tried to use addresses from both within and out of range of my router. It doesnt matter how I do it because after I place the hd back in the Tivo, my router is not recognizing it. I have the Hughes DVR2 with a Netgear FA120. Can someone shed some light on this for me? I desperately want to network both of my DTivos, but it seems I'm going in circles.

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What do you mean by your router will not reconize it? Can you ping the DTivo and get a response?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

What is the IP you assign your Dtivo, IP of your router, DHCP range?


----------



## jschweda (Dec 24, 2006)

My beginning IP address is 192.168.0.2 and the ending is 192.168.0254. The IP of my router is 192.168.0.1 amd I assigned 192.168.0.6 (within range) and 192.168.0.265 (out of range) and either way I do it, I cannot see the Tivo on my network. I've even used Angry IP scan and it did not detect it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, 192.168.0.265 will definitely not work. What is the DHCP range of the router? Usually, you can set the router to only give out addresses to a certain range and the others are reserved for static IPs. You want to be in the reserved static portion. When you reboot, are you getting either of the lights lit up on the FA120?


----------



## jschweda (Dec 24, 2006)

The DHCP range of the router is 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254. Can I change these settings and assign it one of the numbers outside of the range (ex. change range from 192.168.0.2 -192.168.35 and assign 192.168.42 for my Tivo???)


----------



## Ronin (Jun 7, 2001)

jschweda said:


> The DHCP range of the router is 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254. Can I change these settings and assign it one of the numbers outside of the range (ex. change range from 192.168.0.2 -192.168.35 and assign 192.168.42 for my Tivo???)


Yes that should work.


----------



## zerokooled (Jan 26, 2007)

What about with a Linksys setup? My address range is 192.168.1.100 - .149. I have DHCP turned off though. All my computers are Static but the adapter and the router wont "communicate". I have the Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 that works correctly and is listed as a working adapter. For some reason I'm thinking the only way to telnet into the tivo is with a USB/ethernet adapter or the wireless bridge setup. Am I confused? yes...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Once it establishes an IP connection, even over wireless, you should be able to telnet into it.


----------



## zerokooled (Jan 26, 2007)

Well then. Should I assign an address to it outside the DHCP range? even through DHCP is turned off.


----------

